# OK, Jazz...some oldies



## terri (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a sampling of some of my Polaroid lifts and transfers.

Let's see....I like to step past the usual stopping point sometimes, so here are a couple examples. 

okay, here is your basic SX-70 manipulation, right?







I used a copy stand to take shots of some of my stuff to submit to juried arts fests, so it occurred to me that this slide of an SX-70 manip might be fun to turn into something else.

So, using Type 79 film (the old Polapan 100) I did an image transfer. This is fun film because of the goldenish cast it gives. I use it a lot.

Image transfer of SX-70 manipulation:







Another transfer using this film, from a copystand slide of an HIE print:

Florida trees:







Here I used a straight 35mm negative in the Daylab (colored it a little with chalks):







And I tried the sepia film for this little coin series I did:

1945 Walking Liberty:





And some unidentified 1909 coin:







Bored yet? :mrgreen: One more. I shot this carved wall through a small waterfall at the Botanical Garden (the water movement explains the initial distortion here, I didn't do too much to the emulsion).

Faces:







Okay, I'm done. I can't find the fish shot, must be at home.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2007)

(Terris 4th grade teacher)  Now Terri, I told everyone to stay within the lines.

  (Terri)  I dont want to. 

  (teacher)  Young lady, thats the kind of attitude that will someday lead you to put a negative in a daylab.  From there, its straight to hell in a handbasket.



  You put a perfectly innocent negative in a daylab, project it onto Polapan, then transfer that image onto paper, and youve been calling _me_ round the bend?  Ha. I laugh at that. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


  Actually, these are great fun to look at and leave rolling around in my mind (plenty of room).  These unique and surreal images will no doubt affect my future imagination in some way.  Hope so.  

  Nope, not bored yet.  Have you heard of the string theory?  If its true, then there are 10 or 11 dimensions, not just the measly 4 that we think we have now.  I think alt shows us some of the other dimensions.  I mean, you go to all the trouble of making a b&w infrared print.  But thats not wierd enough.  You gotta shoot it, project that onto polapan.   Then you transfer that image to paper.  Thats out there.  Anyways, if youre into the cosmos at all, I recommend The Elegant Universe (dvd).  Now, are you bored yet? 

  Thanks for sharing these.  :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll have you know my 4th grade teacher loved me, Mister. 

Well, so I've been lying low for a bit. :mrgreen: But now you see why I pounced on you the second I saw a dry lift as your first posted image. And yeah, you _are_ *round the bend*. A kindred spirit!!! :hail: 

The Elegant Universe, eh? Sounds like I'll have to find this dvd.  

Personally, I think the people one might find in hell in a handbasket might otherwise be called "the fun bunch".....but, that's just me.


----------



## jillybean194 (Feb 28, 2007)

Where these done in Photoshop?


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2007)

jillybean194 said:


> Where these done in Photoshop?


No.  It's the anti-photoshop - all done by hand, from film. I hope you like them anyway.


----------



## jillybean194 (Feb 28, 2007)

I do like them.


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2007)

I"m happy to hear that. You can Google "Polaroid emulsion lifts" or "image transfers" and you'll see a whole new world!  
That's what these are, and anyone can learn to do them.


----------

